# Euro Tunnel Frequent Fares?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I read some time ago that if you bought the ten single crossing from Euro Tunnel , and if you did not use them your self you could pass them on to some one else. I have just phoned ET and they tell me that only the person who purchased them could use them.
Or is there away around this?

Very interested to hear from those that use these.

Kind regards

Paul


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

paulann said:


> I think I read some time ago that if you bought the ten single crossing from Euro Tunnel , and if you did not use them your self you could pass them on to some one else. I have just phoned ET and they tell me that only the person who purchased them could use them.
> Or is there away around this?
> 
> Very interested to hear from those that use these.
> ...


They use the purchasing credit card as a means of checking in and identification, the original purchaser has to travel effectively, unless you want to give your credit card to someone to use and book in.

The price is attractive as long as you can use all of them, there is a surcharge of £9 per trip for a MH, if not book early or use the ferry ones which are available for less journeys

read their T&C and you may see that you could loose any unused trips by doing what you suggested

Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I didnt have my credit card with me (as it was replaced due to loss) and all I had to do was punch in the reference number. However prior to going I rang Eurotunnel to explain that I wouldnt have the same card as booked with and was told to bring ID and the reference number - As I had my passport with me no probs. Maybe they were having an off day that day and couldnt be bothered to check

Sonja


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've only ever had to punch in the reference number. Never been asked for ID or the credit card (it would have to be ID as I wouldn't have the same credit card with me!).

Denise


----------

